# Indoor bow weight



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Draw weight or actual physical mass weight of the bow itself? I'm currently shooting around 49#-50# on my indoor set-up. I was shooting around 53#-54# when I was set up shooting the Hoyt C2 cams but opted to drop the draw weight down when I switched to a bow with the Hoyt Spirals.

I don't know what the mass weight is on my set-up, but probably somewhere between 8#-9#, maybe even a little more. Depends on what my holding weight is. If I were to drop my holding weight I'd need to jettison a little bit of the mass weight in order to keep from sinking slowly out the bottom of the x-ring while aiming.

>>------->


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

about 55 right now. Like Jeff said, it's about holding weight and ballance. You just need to be comfortable and be able to shoot lots of arrows without getting tired.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I like between 55-60lbs. Usally ill stay rite around 55 though just so I can shoot longer.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*weights*

bow weight 8.5
draw weight 62
holding weight 22


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was referring to mass weight. I didn't consider the draw weight effecting the holding weight, effecting the stability. I was messing around with my stabilizer's the other day and found that if I removed the right rear bar and added one weight to the remaining left rear bar I held steadier, but the bow weights less over all. 
Does this make any sense?


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

I shoot 51 pounds and about 7-8 lbs of mass weight.


----------

